# MiPS Helmet recommendation?



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

It's time to invest in a new helmet. My old Giro has been great but starting to get funky and really I have been using for about 7yrs with an array of small crashes on it (nothing enough to dent the helmet or me to see stars). 

With that said, I would normally go back to GIRO since it fits well but read not so great things about the Montaro. So the question is, what has everyone found to be a good, decent looking, trail helmet that doesn't get too hot but fits a larger cranium? Personally will stay away from FOX (horrible CS) and Smith (ugly as sin), so what else is there?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My Montaro felt great, but my Leatt DBX 3.0 https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/helmets/helmet-dbx-3-0-allmtn-black.html feels amazing on my head.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a smith guy, so I love my forefront and will continue to buy when needed! but if you don't like tld a1/a2 is among the best out there.

narrow down to a few options and go try it out, the best is what fits you right and keep you comfortable out riding!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

gregnash said:


> So the question is, what has everyone found to be a good, decent looking, trail helmet that doesn't get too hot but fits a larger cranium?


Check out the Bell Super line-up, definitely do some test fitting if at all possible.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

The new Super DH is very nice. I rate it above the Switchblade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

TraxFactory said:


> Check out the Bell Super line-up, definitely do some test fitting if at all possible.


I second this. I've worn Bell helmets almost exclusively since the late 70's and they fit me well. YMMV.

I started using a Super when they first came out because I like the increased coverage on the back of the head compared to lighter XC or road style helmets. It is noticeably warmer than those helmets, but not by much, and it's a trade I'm willing to make.

OP, I noticed you said you were replacing a helmet that was 7 years old. I replace mine every 2-3 years much like I get a new chain at the beginning of every season. Maybe I've fallen for the marketing hype that says helmets degrade in that time frame, but I look at it as relatively cheap insurance.


----------



## Babas (Mar 5, 2008)

Scott Stego


----------



## stangmanrider (Oct 18, 2017)

POC Tectal Race or Tectal. Just got the Tectal Race and love the fit/coverage/design.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Troy Lee Designs....A1 for the more budget minded MTBer, and the new A2 with it's patent pending EPP/EPS/MIPS safety system that has looks, styling, value all wrapped into one...the new colors just dropped too:
https://www.troyleedesigns.com/bike/helmets


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Ill second the Troy Lee Designs A2. I purchased that helmet last year and its the nicest helmet I have ever worn. Will definitely buy another when the time comes!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

May have to go looking for the TLD A2, unfortunately I have a rather large noggin so lots of helmets don't fit me well. Giro's have always fit me well which is why I was leaning more towards them, plus my local shop sells them. Haven't tried on the Bell Supers yet but pretty sure my shop sells them as well.


----------



## stangmanrider (Oct 18, 2017)

gregnash said:


> May have to go looking for the TLD A2, unfortunately I have a rather large noggin so lots of helmets don't fit me well. Giro's have always fit me well which is why I was leaning more towards them, plus my local shop sells them. Haven't tried on the Bell Supers yet but pretty sure my shop sells them as well.


I also have a large noggin and have a Giro Bishop XL helmet for road biking. I purchased the POC Tectal Race in size XL/XXL without trying it on and the fit is perfect. I love the extended coverage of this helmet along with the strap design, goggle clip if you use goggles and the adjustable visor. The only thing I don't care for is the underside of the visor does reflect back some but it's not that bad.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

gregnash said:


> May have to go looking for the TLD A2, unfortunately I have a rather large noggin so lots of helmets don't fit me well. Giro's have always fit me well which is why I was leaning more towards them, plus my local shop sells them. Haven't tried on the Bell Supers yet but pretty sure my shop sells them as well.


Hey Greg, what size fitted hat do you wear? I wear a 7.5 fitted and the TLD A2 fits me perfect with some room to spare actually. I have a giro helmet here I bought as well and they are on par size wise if you ask me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info... Been looking at the POC helmets. Been a little while since I purchased an actual fitted hat but believe I was either 7.5 or 7 3/8 (basically 7.5).


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

gregnash said:


> Thanks for the info... Been looking at the POC helmets. Been a little while since I purchased an actual fitted hat but believe I was either 7.5 or 7 3/8 (basically 7.5).


No problem! I have never worn a POC, unfortunately. So I'm not much help there for sizing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atmos312 (Oct 12, 2017)

I have a big head as well and love my POC Tectal Race. However it does not have MIPS if that concerns you. Otherwise it's a fantastic helmet.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

Getting ready to pull the trigger on a TLD A2 and need sizing help. My fitted hat size is a 7 3/8 which is the top end of the M/L. Should I go with the M/L or next size up XL/XXL?


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

JDHutch said:


> Getting ready to pull the trigger on a TLD A2 and need sizing help. My fitted hat size is a 7 3/8 which is the top end of the M/L. Should I go with the M/L or next size up XL/XXL?


I went XL/XXL. I wear a 7.5 fitted cap. It fits good but does have a little room to spare. I would personally be nervous with the M/L

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

R_Pierce said:


> I went XL/XXL. I wear a 7.5 fitted cap. It fits good but does have a little room to spare. I would personally be nervous with the M/L
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It doesn't feel huge on your head?


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

JDHutch said:


> It doesn't feel huge on your head?


No. It's got a ratchet system bro. Give me a bit and I'll run out and grab it from the trunk and see if I can get a couple pictures.

Now, if you want one that is snug to your skull (not just the liner but the shell as well) then go with the M/L.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

R_Pierce said:


> No. It's got a ratchet system bro. Give me a bit and I'll run out and grab it from the trunk and see if I can get a couple pictures.
> 
> Now, if you want one that is snug to your skull (not just the liner but the shell as well) then go with the M/L.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I don't want it too snug. Would rather have some room. I'm taking your advice and going XL/XXL. Thanks!


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

R_Pierce said:


> I went XL/XXL. I wear a 7.5 fitted cap. It fits good but does have a little room to spare. I would personally be nervous with the M/L
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yep... you would definitely need the xl/xxl


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

competitivecyclist.com has some Troy Lee Designs A2 MiPS helmets for as low as $118. Coupled with Strava Premium discount I just bought one for $100.55. Pretty good price imo.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

I just got a Smith Forefront MIPS (on sale $114). Fit is glove-like and it feels great on the trail. I come from Troy Lee A1 MIPS (now used only at night) and the Smith is lighter, for my head better fit, better visor, and I find the koroyd brilliant to keep insects out of your skull (a surprisingly frequent happening!).

In person, I like the looks of my Opal Unexpected a lot. Other colors are still out there at discount, but if you do not like the looks Smith is coming out with whole new line of helmets https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/02/0...t-coming-plus-full-2018-bike-helmet-overview/. There is also the Troy Lee A2.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> my Leatt DBX 3.0 https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/helmets/helmet-dbx-3-0-allmtn-black.html feels amazing on my head.


Ditto. Great helmet. Cool, good visibility, visor adjust-ability, magnetic buckle.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

JDHutch said:


> Getting ready to pull the trigger on a TLD A2 and need sizing help. My fitted hat size is a 7 3/8 which is the top end of the M/L. Should I go with the M/L or next size up XL/XXL?


Just measure your head circumference with a cloth tape (or a bit of string and a ruler) and refer to the TLD helmet fitment table.

I bought a TLD A2 a coupla months back and I'm very happy with it. It's got a good adjustment range so I can easily switch between bareheaded fitment in the summer and two-hats-and-an-earwarmer fitment in the winter. There are lots of adjustment options to cater for different head shapes, and various optional pads and widgets are included for fine-tuning the fitment.

The one thing I did notice with the A2 was the huge airflow. As I bought mine in winter this manifested itself as a very cold head, but it was nothing that cosier hattage couldn't cure. I'm looking forward to the cooler head in the summer.

I've never hit my head on the ground with any helmet so I have no hardcore experience of helmet protection, but I do crack my head on the occasional tree branch on a regular basis. I can report that what would be an "Ow!" with my old non-MIPS Giro helmet is a significantly milder "Huh?" with the TLD A2 MIPS.


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

Another +1 for Troy Lee Designs A2. It is well ventilated and fits my head nicely.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

I got a Super 3R recently and love it. Comfortable and adjustable, the pads are sturdy and have held up to washing them after almost every ride. One problem I have with this helmet is that when I wear it without the chin bar, I look like Rick Moranis in "Space Balls".


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

3R if you want a chin bar, Forefront if not. Both fit me perfectly, 61mm head, XL sizes. 

I think Smith is likely the best design for actually crashing, unless it's face-first, then the 3R w/chinguard. I bought the Smith because the 2R didn't fit me at all, then the 3R next year because it fits. The 2R XL was still too small for me. 

Fit is most important but it seems most newer helmets fit me really well.


----------



## riyadh (Feb 13, 2015)

I also just recently received a Bell Super 3r replacing my Bell Super. It is so much lighter than the original and seem to have better airflow.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a very large head, and the Troy Lee A2 is the most comfortable one I could find that fit.


----------

